# Making it easier for new ECIGSSA members



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver What I find interesting is that only 7.8% of the voters selected "tank with commercial coils", which suggests that commercial coil users are not members of this forum. And indeed, other than the Cape Town vape meets, I have never met a vaper who has even heard of our forum - or any other vaping forum for that matter. Nor are they interested in joining or reading articles when I tell them about it.
> 
> That's a tremendous pity, because our forum has so much information and fun to offer.


Well if you look at how many vapers join the forum every day and never say a word, then maybe there is a problem with the forum. Maybe the problem is, that Vapemail and handchecks are the most popular threads on the forum? Ooh and dont forget, what are you waiting for, desk check, show your vape family etc.  get my point?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well if you look at how many vapers join the forum every day and never say a word, then maybe there is a problem with the forum. Maybe the problem is, that Vapemail and handchecks are the most popular threads on the forum? Ooh and dont forget, what are you waiting for, desk check, show your vape family etc.  get my point?



I agree here, I've had a few conversations with some newer forum members where it's quite apparent that they are apprehensive to contribute, as they feel their older or beat up 2nd hand mods are no where near the HE gear on showcase daily here on the forum. I've told them countless times that nobody on here would look down on them for older/non fancy gear, we are all just here to support each other and grow vaping as an industry and movement in South Africa. But most still feel intimidated. Also, people are still under the impression that to ask will make you appear dumb or unintelligent, and they lurk around in the shadows looking for threads that might answer their questions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I agree here, I've had a few conversations with some newer forum members where it's quite apparent that they are apprehensive to contribute, as they feel their older or beat up 2nd hand mods are no where near the HE gear on showcase daily here on the forum. I've told them countless times that nobody on here would look down on them for older/non fancy gear, we are all just here to support each other and grow vaping as an industry and movement in South Africa. But most still feel intimidated. Also, people are still under the impression that to ask will make you appear dumb or unintelligent, and they lurk around in the shadows looking for threads that might answer their questions.


I believe if you dont like something you move on. So not really saying there is something wrong with forum, just that this is the way this forum is. Dont expect the avarage vaper to participate, because they will not feel comfortable. 
And yes Im the avarage vaper, but my skin is as thick as 90/10Vg in the winter, so I will pose with my clone or scratched up rsq next to the newest hypes.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I believe if you dont like something you move on. So not really saying there is something wrong with forum, just that this is the way this forum is. Dont expect the avarage vaper to participate, because they will not feel comfortable.
> And yes Im the avarage vaper, but my skin is as thick as 90/10Vg in the winter, so I will pose with my clone or scratched up rsq next to the newest hypes.


I’m with you on posting whatever it is I have cause I love it. 

My favorite mod to date is my 3 year old Minikin which is SO scratched and peeled but just wont die and for that I love it. Still use it everyday. 

And generally the new hypes don’t live up to the hype and people love their older kit, like me with my beaten up Minikin and my couple years old OG goon that outperforms every single new and fancy rda that I’ve tried over the years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver What I find interesting is that only 7.8% of the voters selected "tank with commercial coils", which suggests that commercial coil users are not members of this forum. And indeed, other than the Cape Town vape meets, I have never met a vaper who has even heard of our forum - or any other vaping forum for that matter. Nor are they interested in joining or reading articles when I tell them about it.
> 
> That's a tremendous pity, because our forum has so much information and fun to offer.



That's right @Hooked - and I think that many folk with commercial coil atties are probably not interested in joining a forum to ask questions, get involved in the community and learn more about the rabbit holes of vaping.

Following on from other posts above on this issue - I do agree - our forum is the way it is for now.

It may not currently attract the participation of the broader vaping public. There are probably several reasons for this. One is that when you reach the forum homepage, its quite a complicated looking page and many of the topics on the latest thread tab may seem like gobbledygook to a novice vaper. The other thing is that nowadays a lot of people are on FaceBook and prefer that to forums like this. That's a whole other discussion. And finally, there is the issue of being afraid to post your basic mod or ask a question in case you look inadequate among the enthusiasts here. 

But I can say that I have always felt welcome here - from the beginning (before I joined the Admin & Mod Team) - and I do feel that the regulars here on the forum are a very friendly and welcoming group of people. We try hard to always be polite to new members and try help and assist where possible. We welcome new members here no matter how inexperienced or what gear they may have.

Many folk have commented on what a friendly and helpful forum this is. Even @Timwis recently said ECIGSSA was the friendliest forum he posts on - and he posts on several. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-442#post-767271

The other point to make is that not everyone wants to join a forum for their vaping. I've had an iPhone for several years (I use it many times a day) and once or twice I googled something and read some comments on an iPhone forum but I didn't join that forum and get all enthusiastic about it. Same can be said for cars. Some people are more enthusiastic about a particular topic than others. Some just want their pod or commercial coil device to work reliably - go to the shop every now and then to buy some new coils & juice - and that's it. Some aren't interested in becoming part of an enthusiast community like we have here - that discusses the merits of a 2.5mm coil versus a 3mm coil  And that's cool. 

We soldier on and as long as we are enjoying our journey (with the help of the forum that connects us) then we are winning...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

Silver said:


> That's right @Hooked - and I think that many folk with commercial coil atties are probably not interested in joining a forum to ask questions, get involved in the community and learn more about the rabbit holes of vaping.
> 
> Following on from other posts above on this issue - I do agree - our forum is the way it is for now.
> 
> ...


Well said @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

I agree with what you have said @Silver.

The opening page is very scary for a new vaper. Would it not be possible to have a banner at the top inviting new vapers to go to a section which explains the basics of vaping (RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs, mods, squonking, safety, DIY juice etc). They could then get a one-stop section which answers the basic questions. Once there they could be asked to join and introduce themselves.

If we, as a forum, are truly concerned with getting people to stop smoking then I think that we owe it to new vapers to make the forum as inviting as possible. There are usually way more guests on the forum than members. They are clearly looking for information or help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with what you have said @Silver.
> 
> The opening page is very scary for a new vaper. Would it not be possible to have a banner at the top inviting new vapers to go to a section which explains the basics of vaping (RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs, mods, squonking, safety, DIY juice etc). They could then get a one-stop section which answers the basic questions. Once there they could be asked to join and introduce themselves.
> 
> If we, as a forum, are truly concerned with getting people to stop smoking then I think that we owe it to new vapers to make the forum as inviting as possible. There are usually way more guests on the forum than members. They are clearly looking for information or help.


I agree. I was chatting to one of the juice makers a few years ago and he mentioned this forum. I had never heard of it. I lurked for a week but then jumped right in. 

It can be a bit of information overload when you first start visiting here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/19)

Aye, I found ECIGSSA through Google.

I signed up and all sundry. Once I was in, I was like wtf because I had no idea of where the forums were. The issue is that the recent posts area is too long and the chat box also covers the majority of the page. 

Those need to be reduced or resized. Most forums have very little clutter on the home page. Take a look at the APSA forums - simplicity in its best as a xenforo forum. 

Hell, now we're derailing this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Silver said:


> That's right @Hooked - and I think that many folk with commercial coil atties are probably not interested in joining a forum to ask questions, get involved in the community and learn more about the rabbit holes of vaping.
> 
> *No, they're not interested in asking questions in a vaping forum. They would rather listen to somebody who has just read one article about the supposed dangers of vaping and now they consider themselves to be experts on the subject.*
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Am creating this thread to contain several posts from another poll thread that touched on the topic of our ECIGSSA forum being a bit too complex for first time visitors and especially new vapers.

There were some good suggestions and discussions there so I would like to preserve them here in a separate thread.

Making our forum more inviting (or at least the home page) for new vapers is something that is on our To Do List. We just haven't gotten to it yet 

Lets use this thread to continue these discussions or at least park these thoughts here for later reference. 

Once those posts have been moved, they will appear above this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with what you have said @Silver.
> 
> The opening page is very scary for a new vaper. Would it not be possible to have a banner at the top inviting new vapers to go to a section which explains the basics of vaping (RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs, mods, squonking, safety, DIY juice etc). They could then get a one-stop section which answers the basic questions. Once there they could be asked to join and introduce themselves.
> 
> If we, as a forum, are truly concerned with getting people to stop smoking then I think that we owe it to new vapers to make the forum as inviting as possible. There are usually way more guests on the forum than members. They are clearly looking for information or help.



Agreed 100% @Puff the Magic Dragon - and thank you for your comments

The Admin & Mod team have it on our list to do something like this.
Only challenge is to get the content right - a vaping for dummies guide of sorts.
We have made some progress with the various topics and have something great in mind for this.
It's just going to take a bit of time to get all the content right. It has to be easy to follow and simple - yet not too simple that it doesnt add enough value.

If you or anyone else has suggestions on this - then please go ahead - we will look at all the comments and try make use of them over time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Thanks for your post @Hooked - I have moved it here to this newly created thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well if you look at how many vapers join the forum every day and never say a word, then maybe there is a problem with the forum. Maybe the problem is, that Vapemail and handchecks are the most popular threads on the forum? Ooh and dont forget, what are you waiting for, desk check, show your vape family etc.  get my point?



@Jean claude Vaaldamme I agree with you about handchecks e.g. "What's in your hand right now"; desk check etc. - and one which you didn't mention: Out and about with my awesome regulated mod - or whatever it's called. 

I posted on some of those threads when I first started vaping, but now I no longer even look at them, because to me it's just a show-off platform.

Vape Mail is different though - sometimes peep post about a package of concentrates which they've received etc. so it's not always a show-off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I agree here, I've had a few conversations with some newer forum members where it's quite apparent that they are apprehensive to contribute, as they feel their older or beat up 2nd hand mods are no where near the HE gear on showcase daily here on the forum. I've told them countless times that nobody on here would look down on them for older/non fancy gear, we are all just here to support each other and grow vaping as an industry and movement in South Africa. But most still feel intimidated. Also, people are still under the impression that to ask will make you appear dumb or unintelligent, and they lurk around in the shadows looking for threads that might answer their questions.



@Dela Rey Steyn Many people in life feel that asking a question makes them appear to be stupid. (EDIT: which is why men never ask for directions ). 

Well, yes, maybe they are "stupid" at that stage, but if they don't ask, how will they "unstupid" themselves. It could take years waiting for the right answer to appear on the forum, by which time they've forgotten the question!

*EDIT:*
He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes;
he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever. – Chinese Proverb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Many people in life feel that asking a question makes them appear to be stupid. Well, yes, maybe they are "stupid" at that stage, but if they don't ask, how will they "unstupid" themselves. It could take years waiting for the right answer to appear on the forum, by which time they've forgotten the question!
> 
> *EDIT:*
> He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes;
> he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever. – Chinese Proverb


Luckily I know that Im the most intelligent person on any forum that I join, so not scared to ask questions

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme I agree with you about handchecks e.g. "What's in your hand right now"; desk check etc. - and one which you didn't mention: Out and about with my awesome regulated mod - or whatever it's called.
> 
> I posted on some of those threads when I first started vaping, but now I no longer even look at them, because to me it's just a show-off platform.
> 
> Vape Mail is different though - sometimes peep post about a package of concentrates which they've received etc. so it's not always a show-off.



Its interesting you say that @Hooked - and I understand what you mean.

However, on a forum I think its to be expected that people would want to show their mods to others.
After all, those threads you referred to are very busy and are widely used 

Whenever I go to a vape meet, (a larger one or even a small gathering), once we've all sat down and greeted each other, the mods and juices all come out and everyone looks at everyone else's gear and discusses what juices they are vaping and what is the latest gear they got. On the forum, I guess the members are pretty much trying to do the same thing digitally. Show their gear and juices - with the odd bit of banter and jokes here and there. And also discussion that follows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme I agree with you about handchecks e.g. "What's in your hand right now"; desk check etc. - and one which you didn't mention: Out and about with my awesome regulated mod - or whatever it's called.
> 
> I posted on some of those threads when I first started vaping, but now I no longer even look at them, because to me it's just a show-off platform.
> 
> Vape Mail is different though - sometimes peep post about a package of concentrates which they've received etc. so it's not always a show-off.



Ouch! I have to disagree with you about the “show-off” threads. I was very much a lurker for two odd years before posting much, but every time I was in the forum I would catch up on these threads first. I believe it gave me a lot more information about what was good or not, and what the veteran Vapers were using. And it was a feast for the eyes and a lot less intimidating than going into a vape store and having a quick glance at all the different setups. 

I think a lot of us here think of vaping as a hobby now, not just as a means to quit smoking, and as with hobbyists as varied as stamp collecting to antique cars, we like to showcase. Not show off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme I agree with you about handchecks e.g. "What's in your hand right now"; desk check etc. - and one which you didn't mention: Out and about with my awesome regulated mod - or whatever it's called.
> 
> I posted on some of those threads when I first started vaping, but now I no longer even look at them, because to me it's just a show-off platform.
> 
> Vape Mail is different though - sometimes peep post about a package of concentrates which they've received etc. so it's not always a show-off.


I actually enjoy those threads. Ok must say seeing the same thing over and over again gets a bit boring. My point was that most people starting vaping to stop smoking, and buys one device will feel out on this forum, as the main discussions is not around vaping, but showing off or chasing the hype. And nothing wrong with it, I mean hoiw many threads can there be about building a coil or battery safety? Just newbies will feel a bit out and probably wont participate

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

I think the forum would be user-friendly if the home page looked like a vendor's website, with tags for the various sections. 

Examples of Sections:
> *New to Vaping FAQ*
> High-end gear
> Juice
>DIY

Vendors' websites must, of necessity, be user-friendly, otherwise they would lose business. If the forum were re-designed on the same principles it would make it much easier for new users to find their way around. Even not-so-new ones! It took me a few months to find my way around, yet I've been buying juice online ever since I started vaping and I never had difficulty on any of the vendors' sites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

May be a small suggestion. Is there no enthusiastic developer amongst the forumites who would be willing to turn this into a decent app? I tried the one currently available on Google play store or was it the App Store, I can’t remember, and it was sh!tty to say the truth. So I reverted back to tapatalk.
I’m sure an app will offer a much more user friendly experience than a normal webpage and people would even pay A few bucks to have it if it’s really worth it. 
Besides, I like to share share my vape gear and it’s really not about how much it costs as much as it is about the pleasure I’m getting out of it and may be give ideas to the new forumites not knowing what to invest in...I’m probably not the only one who received a few PMs enquiring about my experience with this mod or that atty and I’m not a HE gear user.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

Silver said:


> Only challenge is to get the content right - a vaping for dummies guide of sorts.



There are tons of useful graphics and info out there which would be useful to new vapers. Our aim should be to present it in such a way that it is accessible to new vapers. I don't know what the ethics are of displaying other peoples (websites) information but there is plenty of "stolen" information which we have already shared on the forum. Diagrams like the ones below are very useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Another suggestion is to have a mentoring program, not only for new vapers but in most of the sections. Mentoring has recently been initiated on one of the FB vaping groups and I think it's an excellent idea. 

However, it is extremely important that the mentor be suitable for the section / problem / question.
One thing which I have seen time and time again on the forum is that when people *do* ask for advice, the advice given is often way above the person's head and totally inappropriate. 

For example, a short while after I had started vaping and joined the forum, I wanted to buy a second mod and asked for advice. If I remember correctly, I stated my requirements i..e. easy to use / simple On/Off etc. I was advised on RDAs / RTAs. R ... what???

A mentor is a teacher and a good teacher must be able to ascertain the current level of a learner's knowledge / ability.
A good teacher must get into the learner's frame of reference, to understand what knowledge / advice would help the learner.
A good teacher must understand what it is that the learner does not understand.
A good teacher must understand what it is that the learner does not understand - even if the learner thinks that he does.
A good teacher must step aside from himself and become the learner, in order to truly help.

People on the forum may have noticed that if I come across someone asking for advice on new hardware etc. I suggest that they contact @BumbleBee. Why? I assure you I'm not getting a commission on sales . It's because when I was looking for another mod as I recounted above, and I was receiving all kinds of unhelpful advice, Bumblebee contacted me. He understood exactly where I was coming from and what I was looking for. He has the unique ability to truly understand a person's level and to base his advice accordingly. And THAT is why, if I have a technical question, I PM Bumblebee directly, instead of asking the forum and wading through two weeks' of inappropriate replies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> May be a small suggestion. Is there no enthusiastic developer amongst the forumites who would be willing to turn this into a decent app? I tried the one currently available on Google play store or was it the App Store, I can’t remember, and it was sh!tty to say the truth. So I reverted back to tapatalk.
> I’m sure an app will offer a much more user friendly experience than a normal webpage and people would even pay A few bucks to have it if it’s really worth it.
> Besides, I like to share share my vape gear and it’s really not about how much it costs as much as it is about the pleasure I’m getting out of it and may be give ideas to the new forumites not knowing what to invest in...I’m probably not the only one who received a few PMs enquiring about my experience with this mod or that atty and I’m not a HE gear user.



Thanks @Grand Guru 
The ECIGSSA app is another project in the works
The current app is not even a Beta - its like just a vanilla version of our forum
We would like to develop it into a version 1
More about this should follow in the not too distant future... if all goes ok

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Another suggestion is to have a mentoring program, not only for new vapers but in most of the sections. Mentoring has recently been initiated on one of the FB vaping groups and I think it's an excellent idea.
> 
> However, it is extremely important that the mentor be suitable for the section / problem / question.
> One thing which I have seen time and time again on the forum is that when people *do* ask for advice, the advice given is often way above the person's head and totally inappropriate.
> ...


Your suggestion is brilliant but at the same time you are depriving the others from that precious piece of info @Hooked. We’re all learning from each other’s experience even if we stumble on irrelevant advice now and again... I’m obviously not questioning bumblebee’s experience but I personally enjoy reading “need some advice” threads and learn a bit from them everyday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There are tons of useful graphics and info out there which would be useful to new vapers. Our aim should be to present it in such a way that it is accessible to new vapers. I don't know what the ethics are of displaying other peoples (websites) information but there is plenty of "stolen" information which we have already shared on the forum. Diagrams like the ones below are very useful.
> 
> View attachment 161823
> 
> ...


Regarding digital copyright law, as per my previous job as an online shop products administrator, if the image doesn't have a watermark on it, there are no legal repercussions on using it.

However those with a watermark, you need to ask for permission and give credit where it's due. That's includes written articles, blogs, videos and other media. You also need to add the links where it directs to the original article written by that author.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Ouch! I have to disagree with you about the “show-off” threads. I was very much a lurker for two odd years before posting much, but every time I was in the forum I would catch up on these threads first. I believe it gave me a lot more information about what was good or not, and what the veteran Vapers were using. And it was a feast for the eyes and a lot less intimidating than going into a vape store and having a quick glance at all the different setups.
> 
> I think a lot of us here think of vaping as a hobby now, not just as a means to quit smoking, and as with hobbyists as varied as stamp collecting to antique cars, we like to showcase. Not show off.



@Asterix Some of the mods are definitely a feast for the eyes and belong in a showcase! If they belonged to me I'd be too scared to use them!


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There are tons of useful graphics and info out there which would be useful to new vapers. Our aim should be to present it in such a way that it is accessible to new vapers. I don't know what the ethics are of displaying other peoples (websites) information but there is plenty of "stolen" information which we have already shared on the forum. Diagrams like the ones below are very useful.
> 
> View attachment 161823
> 
> ...



@Puff the Magic Dragon Yep, we all have different styles of learning and some people find that visuals are much better than the written word.


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Your suggestion is brilliant but at the same time you are depriving the others from that precious piece of info @Hooked. We’re all learning from each other’s experience even if we stumble on irrelevant advice now and again... I’m obviously not questioning bumblebee’s experience but I personally enjoy reading “need some advice” threads and learn a bit from them everyday.



@Grand Guru Hmmmm you have a point ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Silver said:


> Its interesting you say that @Hooked - and I understand what you mean.
> 
> However, on a forum I think its to be expected that people would want to show their mods to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I’m with you on posting whatever it is I have cause I love it.
> 
> My favorite mod to date is my 3 year old Minikin which is SO scratched and peeled but just wont die and for that I love it. Still use it everyday.
> 
> And generally the new hypes don’t live up to the hype and people love their older kit, like me with my beaten up Minikin and my couple years old OG goon that outperforms every single new and fancy rda that I’ve tried over the years.



@Paul33 Start a thread called "The Good Ol' Oldies". I'm sure there are many who still use older kits because of their quality or perhaps just because they're attached to them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I actually enjoy those threads. Ok must say seeing the same thing over and over again gets a bit boring. My point was that most people starting vaping to stop smoking, and buys one device will feel out on this forum, as the main discussions is not around vaping, but showing off or chasing the hype. And nothing wrong with it, I mean hoiw many threads can there be about building a coil or battery safety? Just newbies will feel a bit out and probably wont participate



@Jean claude Vaaldamme We need the veteran vapers and their HE mods - but we also need newbies - we need fresh blood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m sure an app will offer a much more user friendly experience than a normal webpage



Yes, I think many people these days rely solely on their phones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

My apologies for saying "show off" - it was a bit of an "ouch", wasn't it?


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Juice recommendations would also be very helpful! For example, recently someone was asking which is a good mango juice. 

I don't think it's necessary to have full reviews and it probably wouldn't be feasible, because not many people want to or have the time to do a reviews. As with the mango juice thread, just the brand and juice name could be mentioned.

However, there would be many repeats in the thread of people agreeing that XYZ is good, so perhaps in the Mango thread, for example, there could be a poll with the brand and juice names. 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] is it possible to have an "open" poll i.e. where vapers could add a name to the poll if it's not already there? Or would it have to be added by the person who started the thread?

And if that person left the forum one day, would that thread then be lost? That would be awful. 

How would one go about setting up something like this? I've actually been toying with this idea for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

